# Vizio Dolby Vision issues and or netflix problem



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

The Vudu app isn't live so I don't have the ability to test if DV works with the vudu app. But..

If someone has a Vizio that had DV problems opening up netflix and fixed it can you explain what was done to fix it? Also does anyone know if opening netflix on a Sony TV this fail gracefully to HDR10 or does the TiVo code contain settings to only do HDR10 with the Sony TVs because it knows it won't work? The only HDR options are Auto or Off with the tivo. HDR10 only apps on the tivo like Amazon Prime work fine(i couldn't find any DV content on amazon prime when searching). Netflix seems weird because it goes in hard on DV from the start, not just when a movie is selected.

Supposedly people with Vizio TVs have called in and have simply been told to call Vizio and that the Edge is fine and there are settings that need to be change but they can't say what it is. I actually just got off the phone with them because they called me back and the setting at least on my end, possibly all 2019 TV from vizio with DV support, is set Full HD color to on for the input being used. In my troubleshooting I have toggled this setting many times and it doesn't help despite having it turned off meaning it won't process HDR colors at all.

My Vizio M558-G1 starts netflix from Tivo with DV support 1-5ish percent of the time when Netflix starts. The other 95ish percent of the time the port losses signal from the Tivo until I hit back or my TV turns itself off. If I turn HDR off on the tivo edge netflix starts 100 percent of the time.

Tivo support appears to have not have tools or settings to turn on verbose logging on the drivers to say hey look your TV is doing something out of order or no look we did mess that up just like we messed up the tuning adapters... From a consumer perspective it makes it harder to believe a dogmatic statement of its Vizio not us when there aren't any tools to show one way or the other, especially when the primary focus of the device was initially shipped with the inability to work with at least one major cable provider at all, and now at least two major TV manufacturers are having at least some issues as well with the DV support. 

Vizio did also confirm that the TV supports the same DV the tivo edge supports, although it also does support xbox's low latency DV profile as well. Maybe if nothing else once low latency support is added to the Edge it will work anyway since at least both devices will support both? Not really sure what is going wrong at the handshake level anyway.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Almost sounds like a bandwidth issue... Are you using Auto for your video?

To be clear also Sony is not "having an issue" They were too cheap to support the DV profile everyone else did and forced Dolby to write another


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

compnurd said:


> Almost sounds like a bandwidth issue... Are you using Auto for your video?


Yes Auto resolution, and when Netflix doesn't reliably start the HDR setting is auto as well.

Another data point is that the netflix app that vizio uses spends most of its time in HDR:no. Even in the menus on the Edge appears to stay in HDR10 the whole time(I still don't have a cable card yet so I can only use apps at this point) but on the handful of occasions Netflix has started on the tivo Dolby Vision is on the whole time. I don't think it really matters one way or the other how that is coded. But the netflix app in SmartCast switches from HDR:no to Dolby Vision right as the stream starts.

A minute ago I rebooted the tivo because the tv wasn't detecting an HDR signal anymore from the frequent crashes on the port and right after the netflix logo showed up immediately and then the screen went black and the netflix starting sound played as well. So then I did the same thing 4 times and all 4 times at least netflix logo popped up and Dolby Vision came up but sound stayed stereo and then the screen turned black. Once the whole app came up, i started stranger things, exited out, started netflix again (it worked), started stranger things, exited out and the third time netflix wouldn't start. It is way more likely to do something directly after a reboot, which is also kind of strange.

If I could figure out a protocol that would work most of the time, then at least it might help figure it out. But with it doing HDR10 100 percent of the time in the menu, and Amazon Prime working at HDR10 and streaming HDR10 stuff with 100 percent reliability as well its hard to pinpoint it as some sort of hardware problem, minus the working better directly after a reboot of the tivo which could in theory be some sort of chip overheating. But once netflix works it streams dolby vision and non dolby vision stuff fine and everything works until i exit the app.


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

Looks like this may be a new firmware feature issue.

4.0.20.30 added support for HDR10+ about a month ago, so no way TiVO tested this although when the supervisor said they had tested Vizio TVs and it worked I'm sure it did on the old firmware, and if they did there have been no updates since then. I asked the original tech support guy what firmware they tested their Vizio's with but he couldn't tell me... I had upgraded my firmware within a week of getting the Edge..... So I'm not 100 percent sure this is the issue. However, it broke tons of things NVidea shield(which later patched their code...), chromecast Ultra, and firecube...

23days ago Nvidia found the issue and started working on an update and they just released a hotfix in the past 78 hours.

Nvidea's root case: "We had a bug in the detection logic on TV's which support HDR10+ as well as DV. We've fixed it, tested the fix with a few users and are working on a new HotFix which should come in the next week or two."

Calling Tivo tomorrow...

{{MetaTags.og.title}}

Vizio TVs Getting Great HDR Feature Update


----------

